# Scat machine in Asotin ?



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

There is a brand new SCAT machine inside the building at the same spot in Chief Looking Glass Park. I believe the cost is $2 now.

Did you go inside the building?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## kanuman (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, I'm happy to know it's still there. The building was locked the first week of May when I was there. I suspected that the machine was in there.


----------



## jeffz (Aug 27, 2015)

*Asotin Scat machine*

Just got off the Lower Salmon. Went to the new scat machine in the new building in Asotin. It would not acccept the required one dollar bills. Had good condition bills. Several of our folks tried it. Called the number on the wall. Got a recording. Anyone interested in a good used rocket box that weighs about 75 lbs?


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

It worked for us earlier in the week, we had to scramble for singles because the old machine took quarters, and they were pretty beat up bills. Maybe the bill acceptor was full?


----------

